# Prisoner's wives



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

So am I the only person on urban watching this? I dismissed it at first but then caught up online and I love it. I think it's well acted and I like the storylines.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

fuck fuck fuck, can someone put an 'o' in prisoners?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this!  Not seen tonights episode yet but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

moomoo said:


> I love this! Not seen tonights episode yet but am looking forward to it.


It's really good tonight


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, goody!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not seen it but keep meaning to have a look as my friend's son is in it, plays Gavin Allison


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Not seen it but keep meaning to have a look as my friend's son is in it, plays Gavin Allison


It's really worth watching imo. I don't watch much tv and the trailers for this did nothing for me. I watched the first one in a moment of holiday boredom but then I was hooked. Give it a go


----------



## Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Only just watched the first episode. It's good. Reminds me of series like Widows and Band of Gold.


----------



## Bassism (Feb 21, 2012)

band of gold was ace. I have been watching prisoners wives am gonna watch tonights on catch up as the kids took over the telly to watch the brits.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Shirl said:


> It's really worth watching imo. I don't watch much tv and the trailers for this did nothing for me. I watched the first one in a moment of holiday boredom but then I was hooked. Give it a go


 
Just watched the first one, looks worth following. The drug dealer in the car drinks in our local too, seen him in a few things in the theatre, he's really good.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 23, 2012)

i'm watching it - I really like it. I was a bit annoyed at the last episode... I really really wanted it all not to turn out as it did for Lou, but it was obvious it was going to  Also the HannahGemma character is starting to annoy me a bit. Overall though, I'm enjoying it. Francesca is fab! And I'm definitely warming to Harriet...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm up to speed now. It's getting better as it goes on.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Brilliant episode. Had grit in me eye a few times with Gavin and Harriet.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 1, 2012)

I love Harriet. 

It's the last one next week isn't it?  That makes me sad.  I hope they make another series.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2012)

Excellent last episode to a fantastic series. Really loved Harriet in this. More please.


----------



## spliff (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought it was an unexpectedly a good series given its title, and as Reno ^ says, a satisfactory concluding episode.

Much better than Whitechapel where I wondered where the stories were coming from and Inside Men where I wondered what the the story was disappearing into.
Still unsure on that score.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm gutted it's finished!  Hope they make another series!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2012)

well, they did a good "setting up" for Season 2 towards the end of that! Love Harriet. Hate Gemma. really good series though. more please!


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2012)

crustychick said:


> well, they did a good "setting up" for Season 2 towards the end of that! Love Harriet. Hate Gemma. really good series though. more please!


 
Why do you hate Gemma ? She isn't the most interesting of the four. I suppose her character was there to get you into this world and carry the thriller elements of the plot but she did the right thing. I felt kind of sorry for her.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> Why do you hate Gemma ? She isn't the most interesting of the four. I suppse her character was there to get you into this world and carry the thriller elements of the plot but she did the right thing. I felt kind of sorry for her.


I think it's more the actress & acting. She's exactly like she was in her acting as Hannah on Hollyoaks (i don't watch it any more )

I do feel kind of sorry for her though - 



Spoiler



giving birth in a public toilet cubicle while being shot at is pretty harsh!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 7, 2012)

Bigamy?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the one of the few things I watch on telly. Seemed a very short series.
I agree that Gemma is a pretty annoying character. Don't think she's a bad actress, just....annoying. Harriet is ace. Just waiting for her to end up in bed with that posh student guy neighbour of hers....


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2012)

I quite liked Gemma although from a personal point the 'care leaver' side of her character might've been better explored. I've never seen Hollyoakes so wouldn't know about that but apparently my mates son who was Gavin plays a very similar character in Benidorm.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> apparently my mates son who was Gavin plays a very similar character in Benidorm.


I spotted him in Benidorm the other night 

I loved Prisoner's Wives. I also liked the Gemma character and she didn't annoy me at all.


----------



## spliff (Mar 8, 2012)

I've followed Harriet (Pippa Haywood) almost stalker-like through her career since she was Mrs.Brittas.

I think she's great.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 8, 2012)

My daughter has just told me that there is going to be a proper series of this starting early next year.  *Bounces*


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 14, 2013)

New series on now!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 15, 2013)

Didn't Francesca's son used to be a posh, stuck up little thing? He seems to have had a transformation into a little thug!


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 15, 2013)

That was horrible, not so much the bloody gore thing but all the head fuck


----------



## Reno (Apr 8, 2013)

Watched season 2 over the last couple of nights. As so often with British series like this, it was far inferior to the first season and now I don't even care if it comes back. Thanks to the two fantastic actresses in the roles, Francesca's and Harriet's plot lines were still reasonably entertaining if less so than first time round, but the two new ones felt like filler. The nonce story really stretched credibility and then focused more on marital problems that had little to do with the case. It also felt that they barely knew what to do with the girl with the father in prison. It was a plot line so lightweight, they gave up on it by episode 3 and then merged it into Francesca's story. It felt like the writer had run out of ideas for new characters.


----------

